# Lucy82's Poll: Male or Female Dog?



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Many people have a dog or two but they prefer boy or girl dogs over one other. My family has always preferred girl dogs. What do you prefer:boy or girl dogs?? Why??*


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I always preferred male dogs. Well, I have four sons, and I guess I felt more comfortable with males of any sort! I also think it made me feel like they were my protector.

However, I decided to try out getting a female this time around because the ones I have seen have been more nurturing and "maternal" to my little girl. I am SO glad I got a female. She is awesome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lucy, you keep posting in the Poll forum, but not including a poll in your post. If you just want to ask a question and have people answer in a post rather than set up a poll, you should be using another forum.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Lucy82's Poll: Male or Female Dog?*

(Lucy82 to make a poll you start like normal but scroll way down on the page and there is a selection 

Post a Poll
Yes, post a poll with this thread
Number of poll options: (Maximum: 200)


that you can start making up the poll....) Like I did for you above! :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks MRL!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Thanks MRL!


Isn't that the best poll ever! Sure exactly the way the OP would have worded it (not???) . I'm not prejudiced against males.... really :wild:


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I personally like to have a pair, one male one female.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

You forgot one.

Do you prefer dogs over people?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

At my place, the cats lay down the rules for the rest of us. (Oh, was that a different question?)

No preference. I've adopted my first two dogs based on their personality, not their gender. I got a male GSD because I already had a dominant female in the house, and male/female combos are a better mix than female/female combos, especially taking my female's temperament into account. 

So far, it has worked out beautifully.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks: Male
Personality: Female

I've never owned a female, so I'm not totally sure if I prefer their personality. But based on people's descriptions of them, I think I would like them over the goofy boys.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Here too, the cats lay down the rules for all. :wild:

I can't decide whether to get a male or female dog first, but am slightly leaning toward female. Eventually I would like to have a male and a female.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The cat is the ruling queen in this household too. 

In 23 years of living with dogs, I have had female-female combos and female-male combos but never male-male combos, except for foster situations. Other than anatomical differences I really haven't noticed much in the way of differences and don't have a preference one way or the other.

I have noticed, however, that female cats are MUCH smarter than male cats and that cats in general are very, very good at training everyone to do their bidding. :help:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm confused! I thought as far as the poll is concerned, voting for cats would mean you prefer cats over dogs, right? Because the options are do you prefer females, prefer males, or prefer cats... But so many voted for cats!! 

Those that said your cats rule the house, did you vote that you prefer cats?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like having a mix(Male & Female). When we got Molly we wanted to get a male, so we were looking for male dog when looking for another dog, and got Tanner.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lin said:


> I'm confused! I thought as far as the poll is concerned, voting for cats would mean you prefer cats over dogs, right? Because the options are do you prefer females, prefer males, or prefer cats... But so many voted for cats!!
> 
> Those that said your cats rule the house, did you vote that you prefer cats?


e

Cleo made me do it! Seriously though, the poll allowed you to vote for multiple things so I voted cats and male/female combo.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I votes for mix of the two...

My dream dog was always a female german shepherd. I waited my whole life to get one and having lucy now has been worth every second of that wait.

She always seems to get along better with male dogs. Never really seems to care too much for other females. All of her best buddies are male dogs. 

In a year or so, I plan on getting a male. Opposite sexes always seem to get along best. At least that's my experience with dogs.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

The poll choices made me LOL. Too funny! I picked female, just because there are some things about male dogs that can be a little gross. You all know what I mean.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I've only had female dogs but when we get our next one, it will be a male just to head off any issues (hopefully).

Leah - that's why I have always had female dogs and usually cats! I had one male cat years ago and I got a nasty surprise one night when I looked at him :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I know right???? That was one part of having a male dog that I did NOT expect!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have both and probably always will but WAY prefer the girls personalities.

A good analogy of their differences is similiar to the differences between a 14 year old girl and a 14 year old boy. The girls are smarter and more mature....same for dog genders...only it last their lifetime.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I prefer males personally, but I don't think they're "the best." They just fit better in our lives.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lin said:


> I'm confused! I thought as far as the poll is concerned, voting for cats would mean you prefer cats over dogs, right? Because the options are do you prefer females, prefer males, or prefer cats... But so many voted for cats!!
> 
> Those that said your cats rule the house, did you vote that you prefer cats?


I put in the cat thing as a joke BUT I also allowed everyone to vote for more than one option. For example, I picked that I preferred female dogs AND the cat option. So you got my girl dog thing.....


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had one of each, and I think it's like comparing apples and oranges. I loved my male dog, but Sasha is so much calmer and has a longer attention span. At the same time my boy was just so goofy you had to love him . I think my next dog will be a male, mostly because I'll probably end up getting him while I still have Sasha and am not sure about a female/female combo.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like males because they're larger and i don't
have to experience the cycle.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Lin said:


> I'm confused! I thought as far as the poll is concerned, voting for cats would mean you prefer cats over dogs, right? Because the options are do you prefer females, prefer males, or prefer cats... But so many voted for cats!!
> 
> Those that said your cats rule the house, did you vote that you prefer cats?


He voted when I wasn't looking


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Lin said:


> I'm confused! I thought as far as the poll is concerned, voting for cats would mean you prefer cats over dogs, right? Because the options are do you prefer females, prefer males, or prefer cats... But so many voted for cats!!
> 
> Those that said your cats rule the house, did you vote that you prefer cats?


Actually, it's my husband that is more the cat person. While I do love our cats very much, I have always been more of a dog person.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I put in the cat thing as a joke BUT I also allowed everyone to vote for more than one option. For example, I picked that I preferred female dogs AND the cat option. So you got my girl dog thing.....


Yea I thought it was added as a joke! But I didn't realize you could vote for more than one response, so thats why I was so shocked at the amount of people that voted for the cat.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I like both! I like the goofyness of boys, they seem less serious. And my girl is VERY serious and loves to work, she's not mushy and attention seeking, however she is my shadow most of the time- but not ALL the time like my boy!

I think i like boys more than girls, even though i love, love, love my Skylar!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

irongrl said:


> He voted when I wasn't looking


 

LOL, sneaky little thing.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like the questions were worded to influence the result - sort of like a political poll - the ones that always favor the candidate that the pollsters want towin!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have always liked working with and training females. I found male dogs annoying. Now I have a male mixed in with these girls and I adore him, but it required the right male. He is a lot like his mother in many of his personality traits, but different. He has brought some balance to the household of witches.  Would I have another male? Maybe some time down the road. We shall see.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Females. My female gets along equally well with both genders. I don't think she knows she's a female. I also don't think she knows she's a German Shepherd.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks!! I was wondering how you can do that!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well until recently the cats all together outweighed Bianca so I would have to say the cats rule here!

As far as dogs I used to prefer females, but both are ok. I used to have one of each. As far as GSDs I've only had a female, I do like the look of the males though but Bianca isn't excessively "feminine" looking so that works out for me.


----------

